
CO2 shortage: Why it really matters for the UK's food and drink supply - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44613652
======
zeristor
tl;dr: UK CO2 production is a by product of fertiliser, farmers don’t need
much fertiliser in summer so they’ve taken the opportunity to close plants for
maintenance. Which means the drinks industry, and slaughter houses are having
to reduce output. Emergent failure

